# Nut came off during string change



## Steve_D (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey experts, I was just changing my guitar strings for the first time on my acoustic (Seagull S6) and when I released the pressure of the strings from the nut, it just fell off. It looks like it should be glued in place but the glue is not holding anymore. Should I just reglue this? And if so what type of glue? Or just take it to shop and have it looked at?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Clear out any old, loose, or flaking glue. Use just a small drop of carpenter's glue, so little that there's no squeeze-out (but wipe up any squeeze-out immediately with a damp rag). String pressure is enough to clamp it in place. Make sure it's aligned properly, sits level and is snug against the end of the fingerboard.

I usually lightly resurface the glueing faces of the nut and headstock, but it won't likely be necessary.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Steve_D (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks Mooh! I have it setup now with some carpenters glue, and have clamped it in place. Will let it sit for a while before restringing.

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## harrym (Jan 19, 2010)

That often happens,yup a we bit of glue and you don't have to wait till its dry. I have had this before and haven't glued it, doesn't change the sound.


----------

